# greenup area last 24 hours ?



## ManitouDan (Nov 14, 2011)

Sauger going or playing hard to get ? Water conditions up to the Dam ?


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

This is relevant to my interests  A sauger bite couldn't be bought over the weekend.


----------



## ManitouDan (Nov 14, 2011)

i'm free to go tomorrow but if the bite is off I'll go do my chosen " profession" muskie fishing .


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

The good thing about the dam, is that there's always a chance. A good indicator is how many cars are sitting around


----------



## 3 Z's (Jan 25, 2012)

ManitouDan said:


> i'm free to go tomorrow but if the bite is off I'll go do my chosen " profession" muskie fishing .



ManitouDan, are you muskie fishing the river or anohter southern ohio impoundment?


----------



## Whitemw (Aug 15, 2011)

Some good ol Muskie fishin sounds good!! Think I might get out this week ; ) 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jastew (Nov 18, 2011)

We fished all over Greenup on Sunday and got skunked, but surely they have to eat sometime!


----------



## ManitouDan (Nov 14, 2011)

I muskie fish Kinney and Tygart in Ky and Brush and sunfish in Ohio. Not the river ... having said that my friend seems to catch a Ski' about every 4-5 trips fishing the mouths of these creeks .


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

i muskie fish tygart and kinney to i live 5min from tygart 30min from kinney and 10 min from little sandy my brother held ky state record from kinney for several years his was 63 1/2 in caught in 1972 little sandy is another good stream


----------

